# Evolution of a Fish room



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've been posting my journey in a thread that was originally about something else so I've decided to collect it all here for the masses. @Deeda and @Auballagh have been great sounding boards so far.

It all started when a mated pair of Uaru Amphiacanthoides successfully had fry in my 220 community tank. This was extraordinary in of itself as the aquarium is stocked with Geophagus, Severums, Oscars, plecos, and many African Synodontis cats. I wanted them to survive so I did my research. That's when I discovered that I shouldn't remove them from the parents for at least the first two weeks as, like Discus, Uaru fry eat the slime coat off the parents in the beginning.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

After the two weeks were up, I moved the survivors to my 20 gallon quarantine tank to grow as it was all I had. I had also purchased a baby brine shrimp hatchery. A few weeks later the Uaru Pair laid eggs again but I think the aquarium inhabitants caught on as they didn't survive the night. A ferw weeks later, I decided to rearrange my entire basement so I could set up my spare 125 for the pair. The 125 has a big air compressor running two large sponge filters and a few used heaters. They laid eggs within three days of the move!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyway, after the 125 in the basement came a second clutch of fry then a third. I needed to expand! I'm a fish breeder now! So, I bought some used equipment from a few local guys, two 40 gallon breeders with lights, heaters, and a bunch of HOB filters. I got four 10 gallons from another hobbyist. Next I installed a utility sink installed with sump pump as I'm not carrying buckets up and down my basement stairs for water changes. I also painted the bottoms and some sides of the tanks black.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Then I started working on plans to build a rack that would hold around 20 tanks of varying sizes from 10 gallons to 40 gallon breeders. It all came to a crashing halt when I went to get prices on the wood to build it. The cost of the lumber alone was about $700. Instead, I purchased a Husky rack from Home Depot for less then half the cost of the wood. I ordered cheap LED lights from Amazon and slowly added tanks until three were running. Two 20 gallons and a 40 breeder. I had air compressors from the used equipment I purchased running the sponge filters in each tank.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Everything before this has been posted before. Here is where the journey continues. Yesterday, I received my order of an linear piston pump, air line tubing, & access fittings. The days of small air pumps are almost over. Also, while visiting my brother-in-law, I discover he's got a ton of metal racking at his job that is just sitting outside rusting away and I'm welcome to it for my fish room. So, my next project is getting my brother to help me cut this stuff down and weld it so I can use it as another rack. CAN"T BEAT FREE! The photo of the table is an example of what can be done.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

How do you like the Alita Air pump? Are they noisy?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> How do you like the Alita Air pump? Are they noisy?


It's supposed to be quiet. I'll let you know after I install it. I just got it yesterday and hope to install it Sunday.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Air has been piped in. The metal needle valves are a pain to thread in by hand. I ended up using my drill to get them in the PVC. I ran lines to all my tanks even if they're not currently being used. The pump is very quiet, I only hear the bubbling of the sponge filters if I'm not directly below the pump. I am going to insulate the little shelf it's on as it's below my bedroom and I can hear it slightly while trying to sleep. If that doesn't work, I'll attempt to lower is a little so it's not completely boxed in.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice work. Makes me wish I had a basement. How do you like that brine shrimp hatcher & where did you procure it?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Nice work. Makes me wish I had a basement. How do you like that brine shrimp hatcher & where did you procure it?


Thanks. I got it from the Aquarium Co-op and it's great. Nothing like fresh baby brine for all the small fish.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> Thanks. I got it from the Aquarium Co-op and it's great. Nothing like fresh baby brine for all the small fish.


I thought I recognized it. I usually do home made ones but that one looks slick.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> I thought I recognized it. I usually do home made ones but that one looks slick.


It was $60 for the whole thing and was easier than me trying a DIY setup. I just got my second tin of eggs. The first is almost empty and it's lasted just short of 4 months. I did get a big tub of aquarium salt. That goes much faster than the eggs.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try stapling or wedging some sound dampening foam on the underside of your floor to dampen the noise in your bedroom and use an old computer mouse pad or large gel pad under the pump to help with vibration transferring to the wood shelf.

Which model Alita air pump did you get?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

10 gallon tanks for fry and shrimp are set up. Uaru fry are moved from the 125 to a 40 and the breeding pair are back in the 125.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Geophagus Tapajos laid another clutch of eggs late last night. The video of their dance is on my YouTube. Here's a photo from this morning. I hope these produce fry. The first set got fungus pretty quickly.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The next rack is here. My brother, the welder, cut the vertical parts down to 93" tall and 24" wide so I can use them in my basement. Some cleaning and painting and they'll be ready to go.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have no idea what happened... My large common pleco, "Roberta" and my big Festivum in my 220 show tank died. I found Roberta sitting in her spot all white around 10pm. The Festivum was laying on its side but moving it's fins. I rushed it to my quarantine tank but it did not survive the night. The rest of the tank is completely normal. I did nothing different. I did my normal water change on Sunday and replaced the media in the sump as always. Roberta was about 12" and the Festivum was between 6 and 7". I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry that happened. Losing one of your 'long termers' is hard enough. But two? 
Well......
It might be possible the Pleco died of natural causes. But, a dead fish can produce all sorts of problems for an aquarium, if it isn't promptly removed. An ammonia spike just begins to inform those problems.... so, it could be that either the spike in organic toxins or possibly that white fungus outbreak could have affected your festivum. Esp. if it nibbled on that dead pleco or something, and got a dose of something pretty toxic.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Sorry that happened. Losing one of your 'long termers' is hard enough. But two?
> Well......
> It might be possible the Pleco died of natural causes. But, a dead fish can produce all sorts of problems for an aquarium, if it isn't promptly removed. An ammonia spike just begins to inform those problems.... so, it could be that either the spike in organic toxins or possibly that white fungus outbreak could have affected your festivum. Esp. if it nibbled on that dead pleco or something, and got a dose of something pretty toxic.


The pleco was a rescue so I have no idea how old it was. It was swimming around yesterday morning just fine. I found it white but not fuzzy or anything. The fins were shredded. I guess it's possible the Festivum took a nibble... Something odd definitely happened. The water in that tank is pristine. Those are the first deaths in that tank and the first in a few years from my show tanks. I'm most likely doing a water change tonight.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

That's weird and totally sucks. What other fish are in the tank?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> That's weird and totally sucks. What other fish are in the tank?


Albino Oscar
Green Severum
Red Shoulder Severum x2
Uaru x3
Geophagus Winemilleri
L014 Sunshine Pleco
Royal Pleco
Synodontis Notatus
Synodontis Ocellifer
Synodontis Algelicus x2
Synodontis Valentine x2


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hmmm...Looking at that list I don't see any obvious culprits. When you mentioned shredded fins my first thought was someone got out of hand & laid down a little mayhem. Any chance a couple of those Severums decided to stake out a territory to breed?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Hmmm...Looking at that list I don't see any obvious culprits. When you mentioned shredded fins my first thought was someone got out of hand & laid down a little mayhem. Any chance a couple of those Severums decided to stake out a territory to breed?


Nah, they're not big enough for breeding. The Festivum would spat with the Uaru a little but nothing ever serious. IDK. I'm going to test the water then do another water change tonight just to be safe. I'm sure the test will be useless as my water is always the same.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

8 Uaru sold today! All of the first clutch have gone to their forever homes.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've got more free swimmers! 4th clutch


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Completed a trade with another local keeper. Gave him 4 Uaru Juveniles and he gave me a dozen Celestial Pearl Danios, and a bunch or blue, red, & orange Neocardia Shrimp. There's a video on my YouTube channel for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Geophagus Tapajos laid more eggs overnight. They first set of fry are still in the tank.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, if they are anything like my G. balzanii the real trick is to get them to take a break from breeding. My balzanii have already spawned 6 clutches.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The second batch of Tapjos eggs got eaten and they haven't laid any since. I may swap them for my other pair and see how they do.

On another note. I'm a premium member now. Where's all my special stuff cause I really don't see any...


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow! Just grabbing them creds 'Uaru King'?
Congrats on becoming a Cichlid Forum premium member! And swag? C'mon now, in addition to the nifty upgrade to your member avatar (visibly showing your undying devotion and loyalty to keeping this site running), you have access to a Premium Members Lounge/section of the forum!
Whew.... I know, it's enough to make your head spin, yo'. 
But really, thanks for supporting Cichlid Forum so strongly. .


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Especially since that lounge is so empty! I'm going to have to fill it myself the way my Uaru are filling my tanks!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I sold some Uaru! 3 shipping to Indiana tomorrow!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Pounced on a FB Marketplace ad that's not too far from me. Guy is breaking down his fish room and moving. I'm getting three 30 gallon breeders and maybe a 90 gallon all for a buck a gallon. I'm supposed to go Sunday for them.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

OH! I shipped out my first official order today. Off to Indiana!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The first shipment arrived with no real issues. The buyer wanted me to send them flat rate and not marked live fish. I agreed as long as he would take responsibility if anything happened... no refunds. Luckily, everything went fine.

On another note, I've become really good friends with the new owners of the LFS that are buying my Uaru. So much so that I practically work there when I stop in. I've answered customer questions, & help receive orders if they happen to arrive when I'm there. They even gave me a shirt... then told me I'm not getting paid (not that I ever expected to) LOL!. I told them as long as they keep buying my fish we're good. On Tuesday evening, I was there and an older gentleman came in looking for tank mates for his small Oscars. I, of course, spoke highly of my Uaru to which he purchased two! He has since returned to the LFS and asked for a few more. So, on Sunday I delivered 10 more. 

Otherwise, I've had a lot of inquiries but not much follow through. A guy up in New York State really wanted to buy some but his water ph is 8.4 out of the tap and the Uaru can't stand that level. He did not want to incur the cost to consistently lower it into the 6's which I understand. A few others have inquired then tell me they need to make room for them then I don't hear back.

Lastly, I picked up three 40 gallon breeders from a semi-local keeper that is moving. $1 a gallon is a good deal. I had to power wash and scrape them with a razor blade when I got home. He's got a 90 that I hope to pick up in a month. He said it's the last to be taken down before he moves. Assuming I acquire that 90, clean it up and put that in place of my 75 show tank. Then I'll have three 40s and a 75 to go on the rack I got from my brother-in-law. It's slowly coming together.

PS - I also offered to take in a monster Gibbceps Pleco that a local keeper need to rehome. Check out my Instagram for photos of him.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I just uploaded a new feeding video of the Uaru juveniles for everyone's enjoyment! Click the link in my signature.

Also, my Geophagus Tapjos are holding fry. I can tell but I haven't seen any yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Sold 3 more Uaru to a guy in NYC that drove south to pick them up. Great guy. 

The Geophagus Tapajos fry are loose! Here's a few photos. There's a video on my YouTube channel. Check it out!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's not cichlid related but I wanted to share. My L397 Alenquer Tiger plecos had fry!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

OMG!!!
Those are freaking beautiful.
That's outstanding work - well done!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I know I haven't been around much. Life has been crazy the past few weeks. 


I moved the L397 fry to their own 20 gallon grow out tank. I had to strip the entire tank to catch them all. I have 14 in total. Those should fetch about $45 each once they hit 1" in length.
The 2nd batch of Geophagus Tapjos fry are growing fast. I ran into a snag though. About a week after the parents stopped mouthbrooding, the male killed the female. I came home and she was beaten up and dead. I am devastated and have no explanation.
The new rack has been returned to me after being cut down and rewelded to 18.5" deep. Painting of the rack and the tanks has begun. Lights are on order. I hope to have the rack complete and running by 6/13/22.
I believe the Uaru parents will be looking to push out the current batch of fry any day now so the new rack is crucial as I have no where else for them to go.
I rescued a 31 gallon cube tank a while ago. I'm almost done refurbishing it. I may use it for fry or quarantine. Either way, it's another to add to the fish room.
At the end of next week, the fish room should have about 14 tanks running. I swear I won't add anymore after this... LOL.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry you lost your female Red Headed Tapajos. 
You may need to try a different strategy in keeping those Earth Eaters in the aquarium.
As follows,


Auballagh said:


> Be careful with that one. And yes, I do like the thought of breeding out the Red Headed Tapajos Earth Eater. But, what gives me pause on this, is that this species doesn't 'Pair Up' or form spawning pair bonds. In the wild, the males typically hold or keep as large a harem of females as their dominance and aggression will permit. This makes for pretty dominant/aggressive males of this species in the aquarium.
> Wife beater?
> So, I usually recommend keeping these in 1M/4-5F groups. Seems to keep the females somewhat safe that way, when the spawning aggression from the male is spread out over larger numbers like that. In the aquarium, when the female releases the fry it's a bit like an African Mbuna situation. I used to keep my holding females (WC Geophagus crassilabris) in a separate/quarantine tank (55 gallon tank) until they spit the babies out. The babies were safe to raise out by themselves that way. And most importantly I didn't have to compete against predation from the adults in netting up those baby Earth Eaters to raise out. Plus, I suspect the 'Mom Fish' sort of enjoyed the break as well from the rough and tumble of the 180 gallon community tank. That ridiculously aggressive male G.crassilabris sometimes left his females looking like a lawnmower ran over 'em or something....


-
So, yeah.....


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Sorry you lost your female Red Headed Tapajos.
> You may need to try a different strategy in keeping those Earth Eaters in the aquarium.
> As follows,
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember you saying that. The other pair I have bred fine. I'm going to work on getting another adult female. I'll remove her from the tank once the fry are free swimming and return her after I've removed the fry from now on.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Shelves are up! Air lines are next! Tanks are still being painted. Maybe up and running tomorrow.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Air lines are run, lights are hung, and 192 Uaru fry have been moved from the 125 with the parents to a 40 grow out tank. The middle tank will have my other pair of Geophagus Tapajos.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking good!
It's the Uaru King's workshop of, _CICHLID MYSTERIES AND SECRETS_!!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't think I'd go that far. I'd be happy if the Uaru selling picked up a bit. 
I do think I'll need a bigger air pump if I add anymore aquariums. 🤔


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> Air lines are run, lights are hung, and 192 Uaru fry have been moved from the 125 with the parents to a 40 grow out tank. The middle tank will have my other pair of Geophagus Tapajos.
> View attachment 142852
> 
> View attachment 142851
> ...


Well this brings back "memories". You may find it difficult to move that many Uaru fry. "Back in the day" I used to sell to large distributors. They buy in large lots. You are not going to get what you are now asking for these fish but you can move a large amount of product all at once to free up space. Another thing I suggest you do is take a good look at online fish retailers pricing for uaru. There are some very reputable and well known/established sources that are undercutting your pricing & most likely shipping costs.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Well this brings back "memories". You may find it difficult to move that many Uaru fry. "Back in the day" I used to sell to large distributors. They buy in large lots. You are not going to get what you are now asking for these fish but you can move a large amount of product all at once to free up space. Another thing I suggest you do is take a good look at online fish retailers pricing for uaru. There are some very reputable and well known/established sources that are undercutting your pricing & most likely shipping costs.


I will be getting my LLC soon which should open some new avenues. The do sell them at wholesale to the one LFS I deal with. It's much less than direct but they are moving. 

As far as shipping, I'm offering two options. USPS live fish guaranteed two day is $70 anywhere in the lower 48 states or $20 flat rate and I take no responsibility if anything happens to the fish or the package in transit. So far, no-one has chosen the $70 option. I've shipped a few out and only the package currently in transit has had any issues. It got delayed but should be delivered today, the third day. I hope the fish are okay. 

The packages are now lined with the 1/2" Styrofoam insulation sheets as suggested and shown online. It proved to be much sturdier.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

@Auballagh @Deeda 
My Father's Day gift. #uaruking


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hail to the King!
Long live the Uaru King!!!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Guess what? They're at it again.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Eartheaters

I recently uploaded a little montage video on the Eartheaters in the fish room. My Tapajos in various stages and two recently acquired Satanoperca Daemon. Please check it out!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Check out my listing on the Trading Post section of this forum!

Uaru of all sizes for sale!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Independence Day to my American friends... 

My Uaru pair ate the eggs from the previous post the next day. It was a small batch and many were turning white quickly. Apparently they had bigger plans as you can see in the photo below!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I just posted a video on the growth cycle of my Uaru. Check it out. Like, follow, and all that jazz.

Uaru growth cycle


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've had a lot of inquiries over the past few weeks but only one sale. I'm not sure why people bail on a sale. I had a few people bail because their water is too hard, which I understand. Uaru will not survive in a ph of 8. 5.5 to 7.5 is the range. I've also been told my prices are too low but they didn't purchase any fish! Why would I charge more when I can't sell them for what I've got them listed at. I was also referred to as the #1 Uaru breeder in the US by another possible customer. I guess I am the Uaru King. Just please buy my fish...


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

This is from another thread so I thought I should post it here as well. @Auballagh being the clown err... court jester that he is. LOL


> Auballagh said:
> _BEHOLD!_
> The Legend Grows.
> As does the length and breadth of his Kingly Domains...
> ...


Yeah, I've been having a few discussions and I'm working on trying to acquire a group of Pandas for a breeding group. I was informed of a LFS in Houston that has 6 wild caught Panda. I have left messages but no response yet. I'm hoping to trade some of my Amphiacanthoides for his Fernandezyepezi. We'll see how it goes.

I'm trying to sell as much as I can as I want to get my LLC and start a separate bank account for the business. As far as merch... There's a little something in the works but it won't be for a bit. I'm actually working on a logo with a friend who is an amazing tattoo artist. I'm getting a Uaru amphiacanthoides wearing a crown as a tattoo on my leg and it is going to be used as my logo in all things North Vineland Tropicals in nature. My appointment is in October so we'll see after that.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a line on 4-6 Pandas from the LFS that is hosting the swap I'm attending on the 21st. They're wild caught, 4-5", and $75 each. I'm definitely getting 4. I hope I can afford the other 2 with sales from the swap.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I just shipped my largest order ever. 3 adult Uaru USPS next day to a customer in Illinois. I got up at 4am as I had to get them all packed before going to work. They were not fed for 48 hours before shipping, double bagged in 3 mil bags, pure O2 & stress coat added to the bags. Everything is packed as tightly as I could with newspaper and a heat pack added at the customers request. Fingers crossed they make it without incident. I don't want to give a refund.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

This is freaking my out. I will not ship adults any longer. It's not worth the aggravation. I dropped off the package at 9am yesterday and it has not been scanned since 834pm when it arrived at the Philadelphia distribution center. Per USPS, when I called, its "In transit" and I cannot enter an inquiry until after the delivery time has passed. UGH!

Never again. Which one of you talked me into this again?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

@karpomatic1 , I'm sorry to hear of that issue with USPS but don't despair quite yet. It sounds as if your packing procedure was just fine so should ensure the fish arrive in good condition even after a couple days. The only curious thing was why the buyer wanted a heat pack at this time of year as that is usually reserved for colder months of the year.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> @karpomatic1 , I'm sorry to hear of that issue with USPS but don't despair quite yet. It sounds as if your packing procedure was just fine so should ensure the fish arrive in good condition even after a couple days. The only curious thing was why the buyer wanted a heat pack at this time of year as that is usually reserved for colder months of the year.


I asked about that as well but it's getting into the mid 50s at night in his area.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Still no update on the package. The deadline was an hour ago. The receiver started an inquiry on his end. This is so aggravating.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yikes!
This is turning into a nightmare. But, on the flip side... @Deeda is right in that even large fish will have really good shipping outcomes if set up and packed out right. The way you prepped out those Uaru's and then packed them up for shipping, sounds very good to me. The delay of a day or so, should not cause a disaster.
I've been out of the fish shipping game for a while now. But, I am still actively breeding and shipping baby (and sometimes adult sized) _Boa constrictor longicauda_, (smaller, rare locality, Boa Constrictors). Unfortunately, I have to use the shipping license of these guys when doing that through FedEx.




__





Ship Your Reptiles - Ship Live Reptiles Easily, Securely and Affordably


Reptile shipping- Ship live reptiles including snakes and lizards securely and affordably with Ship Your Reptiles




shipyourreptiles.com




And yes... I still purchase and charge for the insurance ($$$). But, after almost 10 years of using that outfit, I've never had a single shipping problem.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've gotten two updates overnight. At 115am it left a USPS facility that it was never scanned into. Then at 519am it arrived at what I assume is the destination post office. Fingers crossed.

Update - It's out for delivery!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Yikes!
> This is turning into a nightmare. But, on the flip side... @Deeda is right in that even large fish will have really good shipping outcomes if set up and packed out right. The way you prepped out those Uaru's and then packed them up for shipping, sounds very good to me. The delay of a day or so, should not cause a disaster.
> I've been out of the fish shipping game for a while now. But, I am still actively breeding and shipping baby (and sometimes adult sized) _Boa constrictor longicauda_, (smaller, rare locality, Boa Constrictors). Unfortunately, I have to use the shipping license of these guys when doing that through FedEx.
> 
> ...


I've looked at their website before. Another seller in one of the FB groups told me about Pirate Shipping yesterday. I'm looking into them as well. He said he's had no issues and shipped with them over 30 times. They have some kind of deal with USPS and UPS for low rates. I may test them with 2 uaru I have to ship on Monday.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

So not a happy ending. USPS damaged the box which led to one of the bags leaking. One Uaru died. The other two he says look a little rough but will probably make it. The customer is pushing for a complete refund as he thinks the male died, but I've offered to refund the one dead fish or replace it with a few smaller ones. The deal was live arrival and two arrived alive so they're his. He has not responded yet.

You can see in the photo that the Styrofoam box is broken in every corner.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Holy ^%!*#....
That box looks like they had used it in a freaking Rugby Scrum or something. Man, if they hadn't handled/abused it so badly, that Uaru would definitely still be alive.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I refunded the customer the cost of the DOA.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aw. Usually I pick up deliveries at the airport, and once/twice overnight Fedex.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The buyer submitted a dispute with PayPal as I was expecting but hoping he wouldn't do, even after I reimbursed him for the DOA fish. I immediately responded by upping it to a claim for PayPal to work out because I know there can be no resolution between us. Now, if I get the money, it will be minus the arbitration fee and I won't see it for 30 days. Such bull****.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Communication with encrypted military, green side radios (or with a lot of things), can sometimes be a tricky business.
Nothing works some days - until for some reason - the da** thing does. So, I'm not sure what you can try here.
Have you offered to send him another adult size Uarau? Do you have another one you can send? Maybe he's pissed because all he (really) - wants, is just a trio of adult-size Uaru?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> The buyer submitted a dispute with PayPal as I was expecting but hoping he wouldn't do, even after I reimbursed him for the DOA fish. I immediately responded by upping it to a claim for PayPal to work out because I know there can be no resolution between us. Now, if I get the money, it will be minus the arbitration fee and I won't see it for 30 days. Such bull****.


You are a new business. What you do now is very important to your reputation as a breeder. The delivery was a disaster to put it mildly. Not your fault obviously but still a mess. 1 fish obviously DOA. The others went through the meat grinder getting there and as the buyer complained they may not make it due to the shipping problems. When I was a "large" breeder and something like this happened, I would eat the costs, replace the fish with shipping included or refund entire transaction per the buyers wishes. Yeah, you lose a little $$ but you keep the buyer happy and get a rep as a great seller/breeder which only helps to build and strengthen your business. The alternative is get dragged through the proverbial mud, go through PayPal or credit card arbitration ****, receive some really bad feedback, and have this buyer complain to the world via internet about his bad experience with you. Even though the post office screwed the pooch on this one you will receive the ultimate blame. 
As soon as I saw you post this....

*USPS damaged the box which led to one of the bags leaking. One Uaru died. The other two he says look a little rough but will probably make it. The customer is pushing for a complete refund as he thinks the male died, but I've offered to refund the one dead fish or replace it with a few smaller ones. The deal was live arrival and two arrived alive so they're his. He has not responded yet.* *You can see in the photo that the Styrofoam box is broken in every corner.*

I knew that this would end badly. And yes, I know that DOA only get reimbursed per your agreement, that other breeders also do this, and it has become the norm, but this particular circumstance has some obvious mitigating factors such as fish stuck in transit for prolonged time, smashed box, and an angry customer. You are running a new, fledgling business that is just starting to get established. I firmly believe you made a big mistake here.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Communication with encrypted military, green side radios (or with a lot of things), can sometimes be a tricky business.
> Nothing works some days - until for some reason - the da** thing does. So, I'm not sure what you can try here.
> Have you offered to send him another adult size Uaru? Do you have another one you can send? Maybe he's pissed because all he (really) - wants, is just a trio of adult-size Uaru?


Unfortunately, I don't have any adults that I'm willing to send. I offered him a few smaller fish but he did not respond.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Just give him a refund and be done with it. Then you can get back to business as usual.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> You are a new business. What you do now is very important to your reputation as a breeder. The delivery was a disaster to put it mildly. Not your fault obviously but still a mess. 1 fish obviously DOA. The others went through the meat grinder getting there and as the buyer complained they may not make it due to the shipping problems. When I was a "large" breeder and something like this happened, I would eat the costs, replace the fish with shipping included or refund entire transaction per the buyers wishes. Yeah, you lose a little $$ but you keep the buyer happy and get a rep as a great seller/breeder which only helps to build and strengthen your business. The alternative is get dragged through the proverbial mud, go through PayPal or credit card arbitration ****, receive some really bad feedback, and have this buyer complain to the world via internet about his bad experience with you. Even though the post office screwed the pooch on this one you will receive the ultimate blame.
> As soon as I saw you post this....
> 
> *USPS damaged the box which led to one of the bags leaking. One Uaru died. The other two he says look a little rough but will probably make it. The customer is pushing for a complete refund as he thinks the male died, but I've offered to refund the one dead fish or replace it with a few smaller ones. The deal was live arrival and two arrived alive so they're his. He has not responded yet.* *You can see in the photo that the Styrofoam box is broken in every corner.*
> ...


So I'm supposed to just take it on the chin and move on? You're right, it is a fledgling business that can't afford to take a $500+ hit. He should get all his money back, keep the fish that are still alive and I get the shaft? No. He says he's a professional and has been selling African cichlids for 20 years. So, I have no doubt that the fish will recover if he cares for them. Then he'll probably sell them and make more money. One doesn't even look sick or damaged. The photos he submitted to PayPal are below.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aussieman is right. Look at it as an investment in your business, in goodwill which is invaluable, even if the customer is not giving you any.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I understand what everyone is saying. I'd probably have let it go if was $100 or maybe even $200 but I just can't for over $500. It's in PayPal's and the USPS's hands now. I just can't give him a full refund and let him keep the fish. I just can't.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

USPS approved my claim as I expected them to do. Only issue with that is I didn't insure it so just the $100. Live and learn. PayPal has also judged in my favor so all in all I'm out about $78. I can only assume the other two Uaru are still alive and recovering as he has not contacted me.

I'm testing Pirate Shipping today for an order that is staying in state. UPS NDA by 10am insured for $23.

Reminder that I'll be at a fish swap this Sunday in Mountain Top, PA. Come get some Uaru or Geophagus Tapajos.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The fish swap was a success. I sold more Geophagus Tapajos than Uaru but I still made a decent profit. I also won the raffle for a new 75 gallon setup! A $20 ticket got me a $600 setup. It was a very long day and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome! And, not too surprised about Uaru sales. Your 'namesake' is a large, New World Cichlid that has some pretty specific requirements in both water chemistry and most esp. tank size (The 55 gallon tank just ain't gonna go far with a trio of those beauties, yo').
And, what the heck is that contraption (some kind of acrylic sump thing?), you have set up in front on you on the sale table?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Glad it worked out well. And winning a new tank setup to boot. You will find a much greater market for your Tapajos than Uaru for previously stated reasons. Another really good seller for you would be Geophagus sveni. The tapajos per my resident breeder tend to have colors fade as they get older whereas the sveni just get better looking.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Awesome! And, not too surprised about Uaru sales. Your 'namesake' is a large, New World Cichlid that has some pretty specific requirements in both water chemistry and most esp. tank size (The 55 gallon tank just ain't gonna go far with a trio of those beauties, yo').
> And, what the heck is that contraption (some kind of acrylic sump thing?), you have set up in front on you on the sale table?


The LFS that was hosting the event bought all my leftover small Uaru but at wholesale so I only came home with the bigger ones. Yeah, I always tell everyone a 75 is minimum for a pair. Then the whole line of info about them over and over all day long. That contraption was a sump for a salt water setup that I ended up with for free a few years ago. I cleaned it up and it's been on FB marketplace since with no luck. Sold it at the show for $75. It's $250 new.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Glad it worked out well. And winning a new tank setup to boot. You will find a much greater market for your Tapajos than Uaru for previously stated reasons. Another really good seller for you would be Geophagus sveni. The tapajos per my resident breeder tend to have colors fade as they get older whereas the sveni just get better looking.


I'm sure. I'm looking into a few possibilities for other breeding projects. Maybe some Albino Threadfin Acaras. They seem to be super popular right now. I'm planning on a Tapajos breeding group once my fry grow up a bit. Panda Uaru are like finding Waldo so maybe in the future.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

It must be the week for 75 gallon aquariums. I won one at the swap a week ago, I'm buying a used one for cheap after work today, and now my Dad just called and asked if I wanted a complete 75 setup for free. Some guy is moving and is just giving it away. Three 75 gallon aquariums in a week. The orange rack will be full shortly!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's the 75 I picked up from FB marketplace. The top cross member was broken and the hard water stains were thick. This is what it looks like after an hour of scrubbing with a magic eraser, a razor blade, and barkeeper's friend. I'll do another round of cleaning then I'm going to reseal it. I've also ordered a set of frames from Over The Edge, black of course. It's a project. The other free setup is coming tonight.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

If that used 75 gallon tank has become too beat up and weird-looking, you could always set it up for use instead as a pretty big sump.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The 75 that was won is on the shelf and has water. Here's some shots of the install and the fish room.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> If that used 75 gallon tank has become too beat up and weird-looking, you could always set it up for use instead as a pretty big sump.


Possibly. I've already got 2 acrylic sumps that I'm not using. I considered setting one of those up if I get some Panda Uaru. The one is pretty big. I rescued it from a McDonald's that was being demolished.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Delivering Uaru and Geophagus Tapajos to my LFS and picking up a group of Albino Threadfin Heckelii. Hopefully they work out as a breeding group.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I set up two 20 long aquariums for future Apistos. Also got the Albino Threadfin Acara in the 75. Check out my YouTube for a video of the Heckelii. Here's done photos of the 20s.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Another shipment of Uaru out the door today. This one is going to a three-peat customer!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's been a busy time lately here at NVT. I picked up a group of 6 Albino Threadfin Heckelii. I know I've got at least one male. 









I've also acquired a pair of Apistogramma Agassizii and a pair of Apistogramma Macmasteri. Hopefully I'll be able to breed these soon. 

















































I've still got plenty of Uaru and Geophagus Tapajos looking for a good home as well.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice to see you branching out into some other species. That should increase your business sales. Where are you getting your shipping boxes from?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Nice to see you branching out into some other species. That should increase your business sales. Where are you getting your shipping boxes from?


Surprisingly, Grainger. Part numbers 12T973 & 12T971. We have an account thru work and have been the cheapest around. They're great boxes and save a lot of time from not cutting insulation to fit a box.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have a LFS or other hobbyists connections near you for shipping boxes? You can usually get used boxes cheap at auctions, around me they sell for $10 or less, not sure what the LFS's are doing with their excess boxes but doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Do you have a LFS or other hobbyists connections near you for shipping boxes? You can usually get used boxes cheap at auctions, around me they sell for $10 or less, not sure what the LFS's are doing with their excess boxes but doesn't hurt to ask.


Good question. The LFS I deal with does have some of the foam boxes but they don't have the cardboard boxes to go over them. Due to their location, they get bi-weekly deliveries from the main supplier. He brings the bags in plastic totes and leaves with them.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Leaving town for a family wedding tonight and not coming home until Monday. My wife is taking care of all my aquariums. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Got another big male I'll be picking up after I get back from Chicago. Check him out!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Not much new lately. I'm hopefully acquiring a used 125 setup in the next week or so. Tank & stand delivered for $400. If so, the next orange rack I'm setting up will have a 125 on each shelf. One with my breeder pair of Uaru and and one as a grow out until I can get some Panda Uaru. I picked up a used 90 gallon that I'm refurbishing. The bottom glass panel has to come off. It was never sealed squarely so the replacement frame I bought wont go on correctly. This will end up being my winter project.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Officially got my LLC today. Oh, and I've got Uaru wigglers. They hatched sometime yesterday. This is the sixth clutch for this pair.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

This latest clutch has not been the best for my Uaru pair. One decided to beat up on the other pretty badly. The dorsal fin was chewed up all the way to the tail. So bad that a spine or two were ripped out at the end by the tail. The parents also don't seem to be taking care of the now free swimmers like they have before. They're not rounding them up and keeping them close like before. They are all over the tank. So, about a week goes by and the violence seemed to have stopped and the fish was healing. Then I came home last night and all the scales between the one Uaru's eyes on its face were gone! it's at least an inch long gash. In response, I put up a barrier of egg crate and cut the 125 in two. The free swimmers can go between parents but they can't get to each other. I may leave it that way for a while and give them a break from being parents. I've got plenty of offspring for a while.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I took these this morning before leaving for work.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Battle scars. Time for a rest.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yikes! Haven't seen one chewed up that bad since I attempted spawning an adult pair of _P. motaguensis_ in a four foot long tank (The female looked like she got ran over by the lawn mower a few times....).
Good thing you intervened. With a little more time, that one would have almost certainly been killed.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Yikes! Haven't seen one chewed up that bad since I attempted spawning an adult pair of _P. motaguensis_ in a four foot long tank (The female looked like she got ran over by the lawn mower a few times....).
> Good thing you intervened. With a little more time, that one would have almost certainly been killed.


I thought it had stopped after chewing up the dorsal since it was starting to heal then this. I'm going to leave them separated for probably 4 to 6 months. We'll see.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Another shipment of Uaru delivered today. Everyone arrived safely without incident. This one went to a Cichlid-Forum member in Minnesota. Fist time I've sold to a fellow forum member.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Picked up another 125 over the weekend. Some of the Uaru babies are adults now and almost a year old. I picked this up for them. I've got the 2nd orange rack almost ready to be installed. I'm going to put a 125 on each shelf. They'll be hooked to the air pump system for now. I was thinking of plumbing them together and running a sump under the rack. It will depend on what kind of room I have. 

I'm also shipping Uaru to a customer in the Bronx today. It's been slow but the Uaru King is still selling.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The King is not dead? 
Nope.


karpomatic1 said:


> It's been slow but the Uaru King is still selling.


Yaayyyyy!!! Long live the King!
-
Really like your idea of (eventually?) putting those tanks on a shared sump system.
However...
That will require some glass drilling for those tanks to work efficiently, and be as safe as possible. Probably through the back glass. Risk! And, I would definitely stay away from that bottom glass unless you can absolutely-positively confirm they are non-tempered glass.

Oh, and your 'Court Jester' now informs... _AHEM_ - it's almost THAT time of the year, Your Majesty. 
Yep. 
And we're now just _ANXIOUSLY_ wringing our hands here waiting for those badazz Uaru King 'stocking stuffers' to show up for swag purchase.
The Court is just _BREATHLESS_ I tell ya with anticipation, yo'.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> The King is not dead?
> Nope.
> 
> Yaayyyyy!!! Long live the King!
> ...


LOL. The 125 that is currently in use is drilled but I removed the overflows and capped it off for now. The new/used I picked up is not drilled. I don't think I'm going to drill. I may build my own weirs for them and hang off the back. I've got a huge sump I rescued (I think the photos are posted above somewhere). I need to repair it and get a pump but I believe it will work great. 

As far as stocking stuffers, I send out a sticker and a few business cards with each order so... Get your Uaru and a North Vineland Tropicals decal!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew....


karpomatic1 said:


> I may build my own weirs for them and hang off the back.


I hope you have a concrete floor underneath those tanks? Man, those hang-on-back overflow weirs have been the 'bane' of many a sump owner's existence.
They aren't safe!
Too many times I've heard the horror stories of losing the siphon for those things, that was caused by a brief power loss or some other such common occurrence. And then the entire contents of the sump, is pumped out and just overflows the main tank.
Result? Dry filtration media, burned out submersible pumps, etc.... and a LOT of water on the floor to clean up.
-
So.... to drill? Or, not to drill? That may be - The Question.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Whew....
> 
> I hope you have a concrete floor underneath those tanks? Man, those hang-on-back overflow weirs have been the 'bane' of many a sump owner's existence.
> They aren't safe!
> ...


It's in my basement so, yes, a concrete floor. I plan on leaving them connected to the air system so filtration wouldn't stop if the siphon fails. I also used a lot of check valves and gate valves when I ran the sump piping for my 220. I'd do the same here. I could make the weirs internal to try and prevent those catastrophes. I've never ran more than one tank off a sump before. It's new territory for me. The original idea was to put a pair of Panda Uaru in the new 125 but I need the room for the bigger Uaru at the moment.

Anyone want to buy some not quite full grown Uaru?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> As far as stocking stuffers, I send out a sticker and a few business cards with each order so... Get your Uaru and a North Vineland Tropicals decal!


That's all we get?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sorry Karp couldn't help myself. Glad everything is working out for you. Fish business is a tough one.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Sorry Karp couldn't help myself. Glad everything is working out for you. Fish business is a tough one.


I know you're kidding. I could have some shirts eventually but not yet.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> I know you're kidding. I could have some shirts eventually but not yet.


A big Uaru on a shirt; nice.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> A big Uaru on a shirt; nice.


Maybe. I'm planning on getting a tattoo of a Uaru on my leg that will double as a logo. My friend has his own tattoo shop. Unfortunately, between his dad having cancer and him having COVID, my appointments have been cancelled three times so far this year. If I can get it done Then we'll see what swag I can make. The wife has a Cricut machine and has made shirts but nothing elaborate.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The fish room has leveled up! Got the 125 with the breeding pair of Uaru down, new rack up with 2! 125 gallon aquariums. And fish moved around. A measly 7 hours of constant carrying buckets up and down a ladder. Looks great!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.... the fish room is looking awesome! 
-
Maybe you need to try a big ol' pond pump or something when pushing that water out of the basement to do those water changes and stuff. That water bucket thing is something I just don't do anymore... even when changing the water out of my 10 gallon QUARANTINE TANK.
Dooood.... I can't imagine 'burlying' that water up those stairs for all of those tanks. C'mon man.... *7 HOURS* of lumping those five gallon buckets?!!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Whew.... the fish room is looking awesome!
> -
> Maybe you need to try a big ol' pond pump or something when pushing that water out of the basement to do those water changes and stuff. That water bucket thing is something I just don't do anymore... even when changing the water out of my 10 gallon QUARANTINE TANK.
> Dooood.... I can't imagine 'burlying' that water up those stairs for all of those tanks. C'mon man.... *7 HOURS* of lumping those five gallon buckets?!!


LMAO. Nah dude. I've got a utility sink and a pump that gets the water out. I do all the water changes with a python. I just don't have a pump to get the water back out of the drum to the top 125. I took water from all the other tanks to fill half of the top tank. So a bucket at a time.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew... I was front-loading that Naprosyn just thinking about carrying all of those buckets.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Whew... I was front-loading that Naprosyn just thinking about carrying all of those buckets.


Yeah go back to the 1st page of this thread. You'll find the sink install.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> just don't have a pump to get the water back out of the drum to the top 125. I took water from all the other tanks to fill half of the top tank. So a bucket at a time.


Those water pumps are pretty cheap and will save your back.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Those water pumps are pretty cheap and will save your back.


Yeah, I'll get one eventually. It's not often that I have to pump water up that high.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's an interesting one for you all. Apparently, the heater in one of my 40 gallon grow-out tanks stopped working. My basement is not heated and this tank is very close to the concrete floor. So, when I got home from work last night I discovered roughly 20 dead baby Uaru at the bottom of the tank. Their fins and eyes were covered over in white. The temp was about 60°. I scooped out the dead fish, replaced the heater, and slowly brought the temp up with a series of short water changes. The remainder started perking up almost immediately but, some looked pretty bad and I expected to lose more. I checked on them around 530am and scooped out about a dozen more. The rest are recovering nicely and were eating. A few appeared to be not affected at all. 

I lost about 35 baby Uaru about an inch in size. I guess it could have been worse and kept running like the heater that boiled my L397 plecos.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yikes! That is definitely a bitter pill. 
Hmmmm... If things continue to grow in the Uaru King Realm, you may need to look into heating up the Fish Room. Sometimes - depending on the situation - doing that can be more economical (and inherently safe) than heating tanks up individually.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Yikes! That is definitely a bitter pill.
> Hmmmm... If things continue to grow in the Uaru King Realm, you may need to look into heating up the Fish Room. Sometimes - depending on the situation - doing that can be more economical (and inherently safe) than heating tanks up individually.


It's been on my mind but not feasible with the cost of building materials right now. I'd love to enclose the space and add a gas space heater.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, since you are sited in the basement.... that heat in your Fish Room, should also help to heat up your house. Which should help overall to keep those heating costs for everything a little bit reasonable, at least. 
(Potential points you may find useful later Your Majesty, in possible future negotiations with your 'Secretary of the Exchequer').


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Uaru King Court Jester said:


> Well, since you are sited in the basement.... that heat in your Fish Room, should also help to heat up your house. Which should help overall to keep those heating costs for everything a little bit reasonable, at least.
> (Potential points you may find useful later Your Majesty, in possible future negotiations with your 'Secretary of the Exchequer').


I did add some vents to heat the basement when I have company so I could open those... However, my heat isn't even on yet. It's been in the 40s at night and mid 70s during the day. Perfect weather.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Get your Geophagus Tapajos here! Seriously, this group looks amazing.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

A customer picked up some Uaru last night. My pup Murphy was saying goodbye!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Delivered two Uaru to a repeat customer on Sunday. Also did a bit of rearraigning of live stock during maintenance. I removed 2 adult Uaru from my 220 show tank and added them to the 125 with the adult offspring in the fish room. I then took my mated pair and moved them into the 220. Hopefully they can work out their aggression towards each other on the other fish and get back to making babies. In the mean time, I took a male Red Shoulder Severum and a female Green Severum and put them in the 125 the pair of Uaru were in. Maybe I can get some fry from them. The Uaru weren't doing anything so why not try something else. Lastly, I took two male Albino Heckelii and added them to the 220. I want them to put on some size for breeding and my show tank is the place to do it. They've got a lot of growing to do but they're still to big for the Oscars to even think about eating.

I'll hate moving big fish as they always seem to hurt themselves. I caught all of them in a giant net but the Uaru always end up with scrapes. I do my best to avoid it but it just happens.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> It's been on my mind but not feasible with the cost of building materials right now. I'd love to enclose the space and add a gas space heater.


When I had my fish room in the basement in New England I was running over 60 tanks. Individual heaters made no sense. I built out the room, insulated it and extended the electric baseboard heating from above down into the fish room. I installed a separate thermostat for the fish room/basement. Also installed lighting on timers to not have to individually light tanks. The electric savings and convenience are most definitely worth it. I built mine with 2 x 4 studs and dry wall which was plastered and painted. Insulation was placed between the studs. It would not cost that much for drywall, insulation and some 2 x 4's. The electricity savings alone would pay for itself over time. No more fried and/or frozen fish. You can then take the heaters down to the gun range and shoot at them.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> When I had my fish room in the basement in New England I was running over 60 tanks. Individual heaters made no sense. I built out the room, insulated it and extended the electric baseboard heating from above down into the fish room. I installed a separate thermostat for the fish room/basement. Also installed lighting on timers to not have to individually light tanks. The electric savings and convenience are most definitely worth it. I built mine with 2 x 4 studs and dry wall which was plastered and painted. Insulation was placed between the studs. It would not cost that much for drywall, insulation and some 2 x 4's. The electricity savings alone would pay for itself over time. No more fried and/or frozen fish. You can then take the heaters down to the gun range and shoot at them.


I hope to get there in the spring. Enclosing the room and adding a gas heater is a goal. If I could sell more Uaru...


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Three days after moving them to my 220 show tank after weeks of beating each other up and I get this:


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just checking in. The last set of Uaru eggs were eaten over night. They laid a new batch yesterday and they're still there this morning, so there's that. My Albino Heckelli are digging pits in the sand so I'm hopeful for fry from them soon. Otherwise, nothing else of note. Shipping has ceased until the spring. I'm still available for local pickup though. Uaru make great holiday presents.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's so quiet in the winter months when it's too cold to ship. The LFS I'm supplying has sold most of their Uaru so I'll be restocking them in a few days. I'm delivering a few Tapajos to a repeat Uaru customer next weekend.

The mated Uaru pair continue to lay eggs in my 220 but they are always eaten. The breeding group of Albino Heckelii have yet to show any signs of breeding. One of the males does have a hump on his head so at least an Alpha has been worked out. The Apistogramma Macmasteri pair are loving life in a 20 gallon by themselves and not giving me fry as well. I guess they're a millennial couple that doesn't want kids. 

I may have the opportunity to pick up a mated pair of Chocolate Cichlids. They were surrendered to my LFS. I'm waiting to see how they do before getting them. 

On the other hand, a few Geophagus Tapajos in the breeding group that I separated from the 70+ batch of offspring that came from my breeding pair are starting to dig breeding pits. Maybe I'll see something from them soon.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Had a big sale today. Took a 2 and a half hour drive to deliver 27 of my Uaru. Sizes from 4" to 10". My biggest sale to date.


----------

